# HD Picture Quality



## bertsot (May 19, 2005)

Hi All,

I got Dish installed on May 10th and got the 942. As a former DirecTv sub I can say that for some reason the HD on Dish produces more pixelation than it did with DirecTv. While watching the NBA playoffs on TNTHD I get lots of pixelation on moderate to fast moving scenes. On HDNet, there is a promo which shows Dallas Mavericks dancers dancing, and the pixelation is horrible. The dish pointing screen shows all transponders between 80 and 115. I know it's not my HDTV because it wasn't this bad with DirecTv. Could this have something to do with my 942? 

Thanks


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

It's probably just compression artifacts. DirecTV down-rezzes the horizontal resolution of HDnet to 1280 pixels, while Dish puts it through with the full 1920 pixels. DirecTV's downrezzed picture (some call it "HD lite") may artifact less, but it also has less detail and is less sharp.


----------



## ewingr (May 18, 2005)

Hmmm....I think I'd prefer less detal and less sharp over pixelation. Pixelation is very very noticable, and distracting.

I have an order in right now to move away from DirecTv. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

I am new to DISH and have not seen the issues that you talk about. I also have the 942 and I am very happy with it. (now that I have solved my over heating problem) But I have not seena ny pixing on any HD channel nor on any that I recorded. I did notice that fast moving cameras on HD shows have a strobe kind of affect. Saw this on EQUATOR.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

bertsot said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Dish installed on May 10th and got the 942. As a former DirecTv sub I can say that for some reason the HD on Dish produces more pixelation than it did with DirecTv. While watching the NBA playoffs on TNTHD I get lots of pixelation on moderate to fast moving scenes. On HDNet, there is a promo which shows Dallas Mavericks dancers dancing, and the pixelation is horrible. The dish pointing screen shows all transponders between 80 and 115. I know it's not my HDTV because it wasn't this bad with DirecTv. Could this have something to do with my 942?
> 
> Thanks


That wasn't during the magnetic storms on Monday, Tuesday, was it?


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

I rarely have pix problems with my 921 or 811. Might be your receiver or lnbs?


----------



## bertsot (May 19, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> That wasn't during the magnetic storms on Monday, Tuesday, was it?


Could have been. Last nights Sonics/Spurs game on ESPNHD looked much better than the TNTHD games. I've been tweaking the TV and it's looking much better. Thanks everyone. BTW the 942 is great.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

ESPN-HD is 720p, which is much more resistant to motion artifacting.

Artifacts from reception problems/bad LNBs/solar flares, etc. are nothing like motion artifacts. Signal problems cause tiling into blocks of green, black, white, frozen picture or blocks of picture from other parts of the screen. It's extremely obvious, nobody is going to miss it. Motion artifacts from overcompression are far more subtle. They range from a "shimmering" effect when panning a detailed scene, to a pixelation effect that looks like the area of the picture with fast motion is being rendered on tiny mosaic tiles. The effect is subtle enough that lots of people don't even notice it. If you are one of those people, consider yourself lucky.


----------

